
How We Survive the Surveillance Apocalypse - bookofjoe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/12/31/how-we-survive-surveillance-apocalypse/
======
peterhebly
This can’t be stressed enough! I like the notion that people need professional
help in taking control over their data and privacy online, over the trail they
leave behind. Consequently, a profession of privacy consultants should emerge.
Or, since it’s a retail (B2C) proposition and ‘consultant’ has too much of a
corporate ring to it, I’d rather call them Digital Personal Care
professionals. Their products and services are, perhaps, well positioned in a
meta-market besides other hygiene and personal care products and services,
such as toothbrushes, toothpaste, dental hygienist, hand wash, pedicure or
chiropodist, etc.

